# Gps



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been looking for a new GPS since the one I have had for years is due for an update which has to be paid for.
I found a good deal on a TomTom XL 340M with lifetime maps. I opt out for the lifetime traffic.
Sale price $89.99 free shipping
$30.00 rebate on approved credit card thru Amazon.com which will be credited to credit card on first billing period.

Total...$59.99

Works for me!!:thumbup:

Sage


----------

